# Pics that no one else likes



## 407370 (Dec 12, 2014)

A thread dedicated to pics that you love but other people dont understand why.

This is one of my all time favourite pics. Its a bit noisy, not straight, bit bare but it is bigger than the sum of it's parts, at least to me anyway.



 
Post up a pic that you think is good for whatever reason. It might be the first time or last time for something or a new processing technique or pure blind luck.


----------



## Bo4key (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll bite...




Music while you wait by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I took this years ago at the Original Starbucks location. It never seemed to get much positive feedback.

 I like it because there is so much going on: the old sign, the man playing and begging and being ignored, people lined up out the door just for coffee.


----------



## 407370 (Dec 12, 2014)

There you go......

Any more?


----------



## Nettles (Dec 12, 2014)

407370 said:


> A thread dedicated to pics that you love but other people dont understand why.



I've got news for you - I think that's a really good image. I'd probably get it 100% on the screen and do my best to move the gulls over a bit. But other than that it's a very good shot, in my opinion. I can see why you like it.


----------



## waday (Dec 12, 2014)

I like this thread, but I think there's a similar one? If not, I love the idea.

Anyways, I love this photo, but it's a tad out of focus (at least full-size) due to slow shutter and camera movement.




Canon XSi, 50 mm, ISO 100, f/2.8, 1/10 sec


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2014)

I love this one but my partner hates it (both are ours)


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2014)

Never had anyone say they like this one:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 12, 2014)

My wife HATES this one. I kinda like it, not sure why. It did sell at a craft show.




Xmas card by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## 407370 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nettles said:


> I've got news for you - I think that's a really good image. I'd probably get it 100% on the screen and do my best to move the gulls over a bit. But other than that it's a very good shot, in my opinion. I can see why you like it.


Thanks but I like the birds just where they are.


480sparky said:


> Never had anyone say they like this one:


I like it.


----------



## limr (Dec 12, 2014)

When looking at my Flickr feed, it's hard to say what people like or don't like after the first page or two. When I finished my 365 project, I dumped a bunch of pictures - there's 1,000+ now, so I get why people don't see a lot of the shots on the last pages. This one on the second to last page got only 16 views and no likes, so do people not like it or have they just not seen it? Who knows. I know 16 people didn't like it well enough to click a button  (It's a rare digital shot from me):



Day 13 - Gulls at river by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And this one is on the first or second page, had 172 views and no likes. And I understand why, I really do. I can't explain why I like it so much, but I do. Maybe because it looks just as cold as it felt the day that I took it. (For the record, it came out this way not because I suck that bad, but because of a sticky shutter  )



Blown out trees resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 13, 2014)

I really like the first one Leonore. I'm torn on the second one. It almost has a glass plate look. Not sure about that one.

On a side note, I'm just a little ticked off at you and Sparky this morning. I'm heading down to Southern Maryland to the St Michaels Maritime Museum today. I missed a few shots when I was there a couple weeks ago, and  I'm going back. But, anyway, sitting next to the chair is my Rollei, loaded and ready to go. This morning I changed my mind and decided to leave it home and only take the Nikon. THEN....Sparky has to come up with that darn first print of his and you with your Gulls. Darn it...you just can't duplicate film! Rollei is heading to the car. Stay tuned


----------



## limr (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry! 

(Okay, not really ) Have fun with the Rollei!


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 13, 2014)

limr said:


> Sorry!
> 
> (Okay, not really ) Have fun with the Rollei!



Should be interesting as I've never used it. All I can say is the shutter goes clunk


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2014)

Coming down my way, Rick!

I like the second one, Leonore.
I don't really have any that I like and others don't - I do have a couple that other like and I think are dumpster worthy.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess this would be one.  I like it (not love) but I don't seem to get any comments.  I should crop out the greenery at the bottom, but I doubt it will matter to others.





Casselman River Bridge, Grantsville, MD,


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## otherprof (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## otherprof (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry this description didn't go with the photo. I love the color in the shot, taken from a Long Island Railroad station platform, with a Canon G12 set on auto everything a little after dusk.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 13, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Never had anyone say they like this one:


I LOVE THIS....sorry still no like.


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 15, 2014)

I like this and am apparently the only one that does..


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 18, 2014)

I've always liked this one, but have never gotten more than a "meh..." from anyone else.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's another one.  I posted this and got virtually zero response.  I enjoy this one a lot.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 18, 2014)

I like this image, but most people said the bee was out of focus, so it wasn't good.

PS- Flying bees are hard to get in focus.



I


----------



## Nettles (Dec 18, 2014)

The bee's antenna, or whatever it's called, looks sharp at this size, so maybe it's just its movement that makes it look out of focus? I think it's a good shot.


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2014)

I've never been good at abstract style art and thought this came out nice but no one else did.




blue by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## sleist (Dec 18, 2014)

I like this a lot.  I don't shoot much sports, but I thought the way the girls lined up was cool.
Maybe B&W would be better.


----------



## sleist (Dec 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> I've never been good at abstract style art and thought this came out nice but no one else did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some perspective correction and a little tweaking of curves and this would be quite good.


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2014)

sleist said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been good at abstract style art and thought this came out nice but no one else did.
> ...




Thanks, if I can find the original I might give it a go.


----------



## KenC (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe cropped tighter with the background a little darker?

Edit - this is with regard to Steve's image - a couple of other posts intervened.


----------



## KenC (Dec 18, 2014)

Didn't get much response to this wherever I posted it (maybe here, don't remember).


----------



## mcap1972 (Dec 18, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I love this one but my partner hates it (both are ours)



Awesome


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 19, 2014)

The year was 2007...


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2014)

mcap1972 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I love this one but my partner hates it (both are ours)
> ...



Got one the other way round (the Terrier is a *****)


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 19, 2014)

I got tons of em.  Most people hate my work. I should say most 'forum photogs' that is.

'Order Women Like Pizza'  is well hated.

Here are a few of the comments..

"It looks horrible."
"It's a hack composite, looks like it was done for some Sunday paper magazine."
"Looks like the view through the bottom of my shot glass after my fourth tequila at Cozumel."
"15 seconds of my life I will never get back. What a waste."

(nsfw)

Daniel D.Teoli Jr - Current Work : Photo

You had an a-hole here that got banned. I don't recall his name. Never paid any attention to the S-head.

He hated 'The Lost Princess' as well as all my work.

Daniel D.Teoli Jr - Current Work : Photo

Sure he took nice clean shots..of nothing. He is a lousy Flickr photog or a catalog photog at the best. But he is going nowhere with his work.

I tried giving some suggestions to the Eric Kim forum. One guy told me I should trash all my work. They got the blind leading the blind over there. You try and say something to help em and the Kim deletes your comments.

"I think somebody should tell you: your shots are very boring, nothing is happening there, just very normal snapshots, and you are trying to make them look interesting by shooting with a wide angle and HDR...they are all trash."

Daniel D.Teoli Jr - Current Work : Photo

'Carla and Babydoll' is in a number or museum's collections. Why the hell would I want to trash it?

I don’t pay much attention to the critics. Over the past 46 years I have heard all sorts of criticism about my photography...well fudge the critics. Every one of my crappy pix is in some museums collection.

"I don't like color."
"I don't like BW."
"I don't like HDR."
"I don't selective color."
"I don't like diffusion."
"I don't like Hyper-Real HDR, it is too cartoonish."
"Your photos are too contrasty."
"Your photos are too grainy."
"Why don't you take pictures of something pretty like flowers or a sunset instead of those ugly things."
"Your trying to make something out of nothing."
"Your photos are too sensational."
"Don't photograph the homeless."
"Don't photograph kids without their parents permission."
"I find photos of people boring."
"Your not a very good photographer."
'Your exploiting the homeless."
'Your photo doesn’t work for me."
"I don't like flower photographs they are boring."
"What were you trying to say?"
"Digital photography is not real photography."
"I find it disturbing you think your work is museum worthy."
"It is over processed."
"Don't take pictures of people in public without their permission."
"Don't photograph anorexics."
"Cover up her breasts."
"Your photos are staged."
"I don't like your photo because it leaves nothing for the imagination."
“Never crop your photos. If you have to crop a photo it wasn’t meant to be taken.”
"Your photography is vernacular."
"You should trash that photo."
"I don't like fisheye photos."
“Don’t shoot digital, shoot film, digital is no good.”
"Don't send unsolicited photos to museums."
"She (the person in the photo) is a drunk…she is fat…she is an attention whore…she needs to go to the gym…she is trailer trash."
"Your self-centered"
'Your self-absorbed"
'Your inconsiderate"
"I don't like wide-angle distortion."
"Your a phony...your all talk...you don't know how to take photographs." (When I don’t send in any photos to the photo forums.)
"Your a troll...your looking for attention...your trying to boost your website traffic...your an egomaniac." (When I do send in photos to the photo forums.)
"Your goofy"
“I’d never shoot digital. If and when film becomes unavailable I will give up photography.”
"I think somebody should tell you: your shots are very boring, nothing is happening there, just very normal snapshots, and you are trying to make them look interesting by shooting with a wide angle and HDR...they are all trash."



"Yes...Yes...Yes...photography is like that and there's no maybes. All the maybes go to the trash. There is a tremendous enjoyment in saying yes, even if it is for something you hate. It is an affirmation...Yes!"  ~ Cartier-Bresson


----------



## Fred Berg (Dec 22, 2014)

I took this a few years ago and nobody else has ever been very keen on it:


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 22, 2014)

I took this a few weeks ago and got no response lol.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know if I posted this at a bad time, or if this really is trash. I always liked it, but it drew very little attention
Arches: St. Peters Church, Reading, Pa


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2014)

I remember that photo, Rick. I know I liked it but can't remember if I commented.


----------



## KenC (Dec 22, 2014)

Rick, you must have posted at a bad time - this is a good one.  I'd be tempted to crop some of the stuff on the right under the last arch, but that's probably just me.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 22, 2014)

No one liked this shot because it looked like he was riding on grass


----------



## medic2230 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ilovemycam said:


> I got tons of em.  Most people hate my work. I should say most 'forum photogs' that is.
> 
> 'Order Women Like Pizza'  is well hated.
> 
> ...




I guess you will have to add me to a new group that likes your photography. I think that  "Order women like pizza" is a dead on representation of Vegas. I remember that sight of getting handed one of those cards. I like the perspective  of the fisheye.


----------



## medic2230 (Dec 22, 2014)

I always like this shot but no one has ever commented on it.





DSC_3370 by medic2230, on Flickr


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 22, 2014)

medic2230 said:


> I always like this shot but no one has ever commented on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like it. I'd save it a few years back but am overloaded with saved stuff. So very choosy. Nice shot anyway!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought this decomissioned ferry boat was cool.


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 12, 2015)

First snowfall last year.





Autumn Snow by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## 407370 (Jan 12, 2015)

A pic I processed up the wazoo for my home desktop. It is a love or hate thing. Serious photographers hate it but my friends and family love the style of it.


----------



## KenC (Jan 12, 2015)

407370 said:


> A pic I processed up the wazoo for my home desktop. It is a love or hate thing. Serious photographers hate it but my friends and family love the style of it.View attachment 93018



I like it for the way the tree leads into the clouds on the left side and for the feeling of emptiness.  I don't mind the processing except for the highlights being pushed so far in the cloud on the right - if it weren't for that I think it would be even better.


----------



## yellow ant (Jan 12, 2015)

gsgary said:


> I love this one but my partner hates it (both are ours)



i have to say i was not expecting this but it made me laugh


----------



## 407370 (Apr 5, 2015)

I had to resurrect this thread.

I posted a pic for C&C and not a single reply. The pic is one of the few where I had a very specific idea in my head before I left home and managed to get that idea onto my camera.

The idea was to play with perspective using natural objects. The size of the object would be impossible to ascertain by just looking at the picture.

I give you exhibit 1:



 

This is a worm cast at a beach and it's made of sand. I have no idea how it was still intact but nature is a wonderful thing.

Thing is, it is about 3 inches high. Imagine the scene of me doing a good impression of a beached whale trying to get into a position that allowed the camera (on a macro setting) to capture the thing and the background in a manner that messed with perspective. I even went out in the midday sun so that the lighting would be overhead.

I am really proud of this picture even if it did not set TPF on fire.


----------



## Nettles (Apr 5, 2015)

407370 said:


> I posted a pic for C&C and not a single reply.


That's one of the reasons I seldom bother. Another is the gurus who go about critique like a bull in a China shop. So I usually post them on my blog.

As for your shot, it's certainly unusual. Sometimes we have to get ourselves into all shapes. You put some effort in. 

I remember reading about a wildlife photographer whose jacket froze to ice while he lay on his stomach waiting to get his shot. Dedication!


----------



## 407370 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> That's one of the reasons I seldom bother. Another is the gurus who go about critique like a bull in a China shop. So I usually post them on my blog.
> 
> As for your shot, it's certainly unusual. Sometimes we have to get ourselves into all shapes. You put some effort in.
> 
> I remember reading about a wildlife photographer whose jacket froze to ice while he lay on his stomach waiting to get his shot. Dedication!



Thanks for the reply.
Guess it was a bit too weird for comments


----------



## DoctorDino (Jul 9, 2015)

Resurrect! 

I call this shot "Collapsing Dream'. I didn't get nearly as many "likes" as I usually do when I posted it on instgram.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 9, 2015)

This one gets no love. I like it though.




Road Runner by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## bribrius (Jul 9, 2015)

Designer said:


> View attachment 104796


hey, i gave that a like!


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 104796
> ...


Oh, I mistakenly thought you liked it for the other photo in that thread.  So this one is here in error.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 9, 2015)

Designer said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


i liked them both . Fun. Kid family snapshots are fun.


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 9, 2015)

This was a simple mistake. I have no idea why but as she was moving from one pose to the next I fired and got this. I didn't see it till I was back home and I have loved it since. Probably because her expression looks like I just asked her something really bad.....which I didn't. If I had I would have gotten a picture of her beating knots on my head.


----------



## 407370 (Jul 9, 2015)

This was another one that got no love on TPF. 
From the balcony of my hotel room balanced on the safety rail (no room for a tripod). This was at the longest end of the FUJI HS 20 with a 2 second exposure. Waited for traffic to build up and took the pic in sequence with the traffic lights on the roundabout. Very difficult shot:


----------



## unpopular (Jul 9, 2015)

More of the rule than the exception in my case.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jul 10, 2015)

407370 said:


> This was another one that got no love on TPF.
> From the balcony of my hotel room balanced on the safety rail (no room for a tripod). This was at the longest end of the FUJI HS 20 with a 2 second exposure. Waited for traffic to build up and took the pic in sequence with the traffic lights on the roundabout. Very difficult shot:
> View attachment 104805



Unlike figure skating, there are no points awarded for the level of difficulty in photography. What the viewer sees is how the photographer (and their work) is judged with no consideration given to the effort involved: the result is all that matters.


----------



## Designer (Jul 10, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> > This was another one that got no love on TPF.
> ...


I will disagree with you, Fred.  At least in my case, I do consider the difficulty of getting the shot.  I look at the general setup, any lighting, the locale, the pose and timing.  In other words, yes, I do give extra points if I perceive the photograph required extra effort and planning by the photographer.  Not everyone will, of course, and that is where your observation is valid.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jul 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> > 407370 said:
> ...



Some fellow photographers will look beyond the finished article, of course, but the general viewing public won't. They won't care a fig what camera was used, if it was a complicated, planned shot or a simple snapshot, nor whether it is film or digital they are looking at. I used to think it mattered how difficult a shot was to take and that this and whether film or digital was used should be made known, but not any more. I began to think about this a few months ago and came to the conclusion that just as when you wrote an essay at uni, your target audience was the intelligent person sitting next to you on the bus and not fellow students; then, equally, when you make a photograph it should be appealing for the appreciative gallery goer or interested magazine reader and not produced for other photographers.

By the way, was it you I promised to translate the guidelines for photographing in public in Germany? I came across the magazine with my initial notes under a pile of papers recently. Let me know if you still need this.


----------



## Designer (Jul 10, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> By the way, was it you I promised to translate the guidelines for photographing in public in Germany? I came across the magazine with my initial notes under a pile of papers recently. Let me know if you still need this.


I don't recall, exactly, but it could have been me.


----------



## 407370 (Jul 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, was it you I promised to translate the guidelines for photographing in public in Germany? I came across the magazine with my initial notes under a pile of papers recently. Let me know if you still need this.
> ...


It was not me.

I have never taken an audience into consideration when taking a pic. The pic is for me and I know how difficult it was to create or process to my satisfaction and if someone else likes it then that is a bonus. I dont enter competitions and I know the limitations of what I like to produce compared to what is generally accepted as "good photography" and I am fine with that.

If I did enter competitions or make money from photography my attitude would be different but I am never going to spoil a great hobby with making money.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 10, 2015)

I think technical difficulty can add to how impressive an image is, but it can't save it. If a technically difficult image didn't turn out, that only reflects a lack of skill. Maybe it's a skill that most of us likewise lack, but it's still a reflection of that nonetheless.

I like to say "there are no excuses for bad photography".


----------

